# You are an OS X geek when ...



## Giaguara (Apr 11, 2003)

*You are a Mac (OS X) geek when...*  (continue, add more stuff)
_
- After getting a pile of Apple t-shirts you think "kewl, now i don't HAVE TO buy for new clothes for a while"

- Your internal (body) time iSyncs to PST (e.g. GMT = PST +8)

- You have or try to get a phone number containing funny numbers or numbers equivalent to apple stuff, http or your favorite unix codes (777, 700, 666, 404, 403, fsck, list, kill, http, ipod etc)

- You use an Apple parfume, soap, candles etc, and drink apple juice or -cider or have apple candy just because it's apple .. 

- You leave your bf / gf just because he/she asks if Cupertino is a football coach

- Your dreams are in objective-c -or- can be browsed in finder (a better version than the actual)

- You realise you don't know many Windows users any more 

- When you reply to this thread... 
_


----------



## toast (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 11, 2003)

...When a terminal session is better than your date(s).

or...

When exploring Mac OS X in a terminal session is better than exploring your date(s).

or...

...You wonder if PEEK and POKE are implemented into Mac OS X from AppleSoft BASIC.

Yes, there is that nasty sexual connotation.


----------



## adambyte (Apr 11, 2003)

... you press Comman-Option-Esc just for fun

... you brag that your Dock is bigger and longer than your roommates' Dock.
    .....(then again, it's not how big it is, it's how you use it. )

... you put the Terminal in your Dock... not because you use it, but because you're proud of the UNIX underpinnings.

... You cringe at the sight of icons that are jagged.

... You add clothes to your closet expecting that either the closet will grow to accomodate your new additions, or everything inside the closet will automatically shrink to create more room.


----------



## xyle_one (Apr 11, 2003)

lol. too funny. 
..you just sit there staring at the wonder that is osX and run your mouse back and forth across the dock......


----------



## symphonix (Apr 12, 2003)

_... Your IT manager cringes every time you enter the room.
_


----------



## fryke (Apr 12, 2003)

... you come home from shopping and first make sure that your iBook, your iPod, your Macintosh Colour Classic and your eMate 300 are okay. And then install the software you've just bought. And then remember that you actually _went_ shopping for food but forgot about it on the way.


----------



## kalantna (Apr 12, 2003)

You make a mistake in real life and do the keyboard shortcut Apple + Z with your left hand.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 12, 2003)

When you try to fall asleep, try to find the apple > sleep option inside your head.

When waking up, you try to find the option "save dream as.." or a way to send it to your mac that is on the other room, to save the data, see it again or to modify your dreams...


----------



## xyle_one (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kalantna _
> *You make a mistake in real life and do the keyboard shortcut Apple + Z with your left hand. *


scary. because i do it way too much. i will be sketching in my book or something, and not like what i did, and seriousely try to press apple+z. horrible. i do not think this is a good thing


----------



## fryke (Apr 12, 2003)

You'll get over this one. I've had that from 1990 to 1996. Ever since I'm only musing over it. Guess it has something to do with losing a girlfriend back then. ;-)


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 12, 2003)

What's that fryke? I am not the only one who left someone becaus he (/he) asked if Cupertino was a football coach?


----------



## fryke (Apr 12, 2003)

No, but losing the girlfriend healed me from thinking I had an undo-button for real-life events.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 12, 2003)

You know you are an OS X geek when you can't explain OS X to an OS 9 users without explaining how cool the command line is.


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 12, 2003)

you've successfully switched one of your friends, after over a year of trying


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 12, 2003)

When you wonder "where teh fsck is terminal in Classic" and when you want to ask that on a Mac board to see the pure Classic users reaction ...


----------



## toast (Apr 12, 2003)

When you don't speak to people who answer "Control-C" when asked what keys are used to copy data on a computer.


----------



## Randman (Apr 12, 2003)

...when you see a movie with an Apple in it and remember it to post on the board in the Mac sightings thread later on (which is just what I'm going to do).


----------



## fryke (Apr 12, 2003)

There was a graphite iBook in... Oh, darn.


----------



## toast (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *...when you see a movie with an Apple in it and remember it to post on the board in the Mac sightings thread later on (which is just what I'm going to do). *



Hence,
I confirm I'm a Mac addict,
and attach to this mail a 2-frames GIF of artist *Brian Eno*_(which I'm also addicted to  ) using a Mac to watch some stupefying artwork made on this Mac.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *...Attachment: bliss.jpg...*


The image is called bliss.jpg, so I wonder if that is Eno using Bliss Paint? (Which is not OS X yet...) I seem to remember Eno plugging that somewhere along the way...


----------



## Jason (Apr 12, 2003)

-when you cyber using unix command line


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 12, 2003)

... when you make some people enjoy Unix using just commands ... wait what were you saying Jason?  

no wait, i was going to write something else. hmm? when you saying "he is a PEECEE USER" mean "he is a moron" or try desperatelly to figure out how to open a new tab on IE in windows (that you have to use at your friends place or something similar) ... when you are ready to vomit after hearing the Win startup noise ... when you stare high-looking on the screen (trying to figure out that tab thing) thinking "WOW! I just saw a POP-UP!!!" ...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 12, 2003)

...when you can operate your mac just as well (if not better) drunk/high than sober.

...and when you need to be drunk/high to use a PeeCee to begin with...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 13, 2003)

...when all of your best impressions of WinDoze are it running under Virtual PC vs on real Intel hardware...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 13, 2003)

... when you while you are trying to post to this thread being forced to use a peecee figure "wow, i really NEED to drink more" ... *hic* (hey how did i open again the new tab on IE on Windoze?)


----------



## Androo (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> - When you reply to this thread...
> [/i] [/B]


I am now an os x geek...  i feel special.


----------



## Randman (Apr 13, 2003)

When your (few) windoze friends complain about Dr Watson always visiting and  the Blue Screen of Death and you have to ask if he's their GP and if that's the new album from nin... ::ha::


----------



## symphonix (Apr 13, 2003)

(If you use an iBook or PowerBook) you find yourself scratching your finger on any given surface in an attempt to move objects around...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 13, 2003)

When you can't wait for getting home at your mac after being forced to use a peecee for the last 24 hours in some party somewere else...


----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 14, 2003)

Found this on Arstechnica.com [http://www.arstechnica.com/]:



> "Do not believe the lies of the PC infidels. The PC chips have not reached 3GHz. It is Apple that is at 3GHz. Our initial assessment is that the PC is still at 250MHz, and we will slaughter Microsoft in the server market and in the home. Our market share is at 90%."
> 
> We are in control. The PC users are in a state of hysteria. They do not even have control over themselves! Do not believe them! Losers, they think that by building fabs and plants and chips and trying to distort the feelings of the people they will win. I think they will not win, those bastards."
> 
> "NO! We have retaken the education market! The infidels attacked the education market but we have killed them all with bullets and shoes. There are NO PCs there. I will take you there to the public schools and show you. IN ONE HOUR!"




You know you're an OS X geek if you believe this or wished it was true.

For those of you not in the know, this is a mockery of Baghdad Bob [http://www.welovetheiraqiinformationminister.com/].


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *...when you see a movie with an Apple in it and remember it to post on the board in the Mac sightings thread later on (which is just what I'm going to do). *


...When you started the "Apple sightings on TV and movies?" thread.  ::love::


----------



## mr. k (Apr 14, 2003)

when you have lots of posts on this board....


----------



## MrNivit1 (Apr 14, 2003)

... when you realize that the phrases 'windows-user' and 'windows-compatible' are contradictions in terms.


----------



## abyard (Apr 15, 2003)

Your browser home page is http://www.apple.com/macosx/

The Macintosh section is the only place you've been on eBay.

Your "real friends" know who "Toast, Fryke etc" are.

Your girlfiend rings you when she sees an article on Steve Jobs in the paper (so that she can feel like part of your world).

Your works PC is just running SETI cos you prefer to use your own Mac to develop on.

You buy a new CD and you rip it in iTunes before it gets anywhere near your hi-hi.

You can't remember the last time you said the phrase "It just locked up and I had to reboot".


----------



## kalantna (Apr 15, 2003)

When you see a picture of Bill Gates and sniper cross hairs mentally form in your mind in front of his head.

SOMEONE PULL THE TRIGGER!!! 

Disclaimer: that was a joke and in no way is intended as a threat on Mr. Gates' life.


----------



## kalantna (Apr 15, 2003)

When the majority of your friends can't see why you find it ironic that in order for them to "Shut Down" they have to go to the "Start" menu.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 15, 2003)

when even your windows using friends (that you knew probably since you was born) ask you if XGates / XBill / Deimos Rising exist for Windows / Linux etc ...


----------



## magpie (Apr 16, 2003)

..... when denied something you wish you could chmod 777 it


----------



## abyard (Apr 16, 2003)

You wish you could:
 Get your boss's PID
 su root
 kill nnn

or how about 
 nice -10 hangover


----------



## pds (Apr 16, 2003)

sad but true...

... when the your response to the spinning beach ball is - "well at least it isn't a blue screen"  ;^)


----------



## anerki (Apr 16, 2003)

... when you realise there just isn't a load option in real-life! (Which is really frustrating)

... when someone bothers you you're thinking about command-(shift-)deleting them.

... when you take a 14-hour flight to Boston/US just to go to the Apple Expo or the other way around, to Paris.


----------



## xyle_one (Apr 16, 2003)

when you dowload steve jobs keynote address &watch it twice...
when you need some cash, and consider selling your car, but never your mac...


----------



## Randman (Apr 16, 2003)

When you keep your older Macs around, even if you hardly ever take them for a spin anymore, once you've upgraded just because you can't bear the thought of selling such a dear friend.

When your friends are impressed with the Mac network you've set up with all of your Macs that you can't bear to get rid of.

When you can wirelessly connect to the Internet and to the various Macs around your place as well as bluetooth to your pda and mobile phone and it's still not enough connectivity for you.

Oh, and when you keep a not-so-nice form letter on your .mac e-mail account that you send off to various idiot-run companies from time to time reminding them that this is the 21st century when you discover that their products STILL aren't Mac compatible.


----------



## abyard (Apr 16, 2003)

You take your Mac on holiday with you.

You shout "Tell me a joke" at your Mac and then laugh when it replies "Knock-knock"

You have Mac mags on your coffee table, bed-side table, and next to the toilet

When you buy an add-on for your mac you also get it a card with a sloppy message written in it


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 16, 2003)

When you try to figure how to get THIS to your mobile phone melody ....


----------



## abyard (Apr 16, 2003)

When someone asks what you're doing tonight...
You check iCal before answering


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 16, 2003)

When you computer has been running for weeks wand has a billion open winodws... and at least one of them is a browser with MacOSX.com.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 16, 2003)

When while you try to remember something you wish you had a chip in your brain that was connected online so you could google for what you don't remember ...


----------



## kalantna (Apr 17, 2003)

...you tell your PeeCee friends to open a site in a new tab and all you get are blank stares.


----------



## kalantna (Apr 17, 2003)

...you have a Mac News Tabs bookmark setup in Navigator.


----------



## powermac (Apr 17, 2003)

Good ones, and sadly for me many of them are true. HA HA


----------



## symphonix (Apr 18, 2003)

... when you would sooner sell a kidney than your iBook ...

... when you can upload your digital camera in near-total darkness with one hand tied behind your back, and actually enjoy the experience. (Exactly what you might be doing taking photos in near-total darkness with an arm tied behind your back is something that a discrete lady or gentleman would not ask) ...

... When you get up at 2:45 am to watch the MacWorld keynote live (it helps if you are in Australia) ...

... When you have "MacWorld Keynote" written in your diary in BIGGER LETTERS than your own birthday, or your girlfriend's.


----------



## Pawn Trader (Apr 19, 2003)

...when your coworkers troll you by asking if OS X allows you to open Windows TIFF files. (happened yesterday, actually, and for a moment I fell for it.)


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pawn Trader _
> *...when your coworkers troll you by asking if OS X allows you to open Windows TIFF files. (happened yesterday, actually, and for a moment I fell for it.) *


...So when you save a TIFF in Photoshop why does it ask you if you want "IBM PC" or "Macintosh" "Byte Order"? What's the difference?


----------



## Cat (Apr 21, 2003)

... when you are astonished at how very true all of the above are for you ... 

... when someone uses the word "nerdfest" whenever you start talking about your Mac ...

... you don't have a car, and still want to use those Apple bumperstickers that came with your Mac ...

... you put Mac banners on your homepage ...

... you have tabbed-bookmarks of more than 10 mac related news/rumor sites ... 

... and check them daily ...

... you reply to this thread just to qualify for "Mac OS X geek" ... 

... you use this  smiley!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 21, 2003)

.. when you want to get a car that will look good with the Apple stickers that you got with your Mac (mmh, the metal colored Smart... yummy! I guess I have to order or bring one from Europe..) 

(these







.. when you notice that you instinctively talk slower and use simplier vocabulary when you talk to windoze users

.. when you notice that you know about 3 windows users

.. when you use the  - smile in a non-mac board as well (when you have the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as well) 

.. when your favorite t shirts are all Apple, Mac or .Mac related


----------



## fryke (Apr 21, 2003)

If you refer to your bedroom as 'The Dock' and are puzzled when people ask you to repeat what you've just said.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 23, 2003)

When you have an insane post count ...


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 23, 2003)

When you run PERL scripts from the menu and think nothing of it.


----------



## mr. k (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *When you have an insane post count ... *



gia i said that like aweek ago... geez.

you know your a mac geek when you think about going to the party for new iPod's that is gonna happen next week at the apple store...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey, just above 170 / day ...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 25, 2003)

... When you realize you call more often Apple than your mum


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *... When you realize you call more often Apple than your mum  *


That's terrible! I haven't called Apple in something like 4 years!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 30, 2003)

.. When you are thinking to be "ill" from work/school on this friday if you can't make it otherwise to the closest / biggest Apple store in your area by 6 pm...


----------



## Azzgunther (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xyle_one _
> *scary. because i do it way too much. i will be sketching in my book or something, and not like what i did, and seriousely try to press apple+z. horrible. i do not think this is a good thing  *



Oh man, that's great stuff.  I've had urges to do it...but thus far have refrained.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Giaguara (May 1, 2003)

Well ... I "need" to find a bluetooth - usb adaptor because i want my addressbook etc on my mac and i'm too lazy to type all the names numbers etc manually ... I guess that's bad too. :-/


----------



## pds (May 2, 2003)

you know you're an os x geek when:

you think about the price of a happy meal as three and a half songs from the music store


----------



## Giaguara (May 3, 2003)

When you went yesterday to 2 apple stores...

... and when you finally can use your phone - after getting a bluetooth - usb adapter so you can simply add all the contacts from your mac to your phone.


----------



## Azzgunther (May 4, 2003)

You post on these boards....




Also, when you spend a sunny day indoors trying to find a way to make your desktop look more "bright and sunny (desktops, themes, icons etc..."  

I did this.  I'm not ashamed though.


----------



## bigbadbill (May 13, 2003)

You can't find the TV remote and try to key COMMAND-F

You spill milk on the floor and try to key COMMAND-Z

You get into bed at night and key CONTROL-EJECT followed by S


----------



## Giaguara (May 15, 2003)

When you watch the dvds on the iMac even when there is a big telly and dvd player in your living room, just as a habit...

When you attach the Apple On Store (Music) Event - poster to your fridge.

When you look for digicams online, and after finding some that you like, you go to bestbuy to try them - and then order the one you like most from online.

When you first check the mac board and then go to get the morning coffee, and before going out you check the temperatrue on your menubar.

When you feel bored when you don't find any nice arguments in one day on a board...


----------



## serpicolugnut (May 15, 2003)

When you spend a Friday night sitting in a line with over 2000 other Mac users in a mall waiting for Apple to release OS X 10.2.... 

Seriously, we got in line at about 8 oclock, and didn't get in to the Apple store before 12:30. It was 1:30 by the time we got out.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 4, 2003)

When you plan your flights on the way that you are somwhere with cable when WWDC starts and you'll be back for the Apple Store openings...


----------



## Arden (Jun 5, 2003)

 denotes me.

...you have 300+ posts on this message board (there, I finalized it into something concrete!) 

...you're up at 2 a.m. on this board, on a school night 

...you actually understand and can use UNIX

...you turn up the TV when an Apple commercial comes on 

...this is the only site you visit regularly (besides email) 

...you find yourself looking for a maximize/minimize button on actual windows attached to your house

...you give troubleshooting advice based on very little experience using OS X several months ago and still know it better than many people 


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 5, 2003)

Um...wouldn't understanding and using UNIX be a UNIX geek rather than a Mac OS X geek?


...when you walk 20 miles to get the newest OS X release because your car is busted and the buses aren't running there on the weekend.

(yes, I actually did that.  I got a ride home, though )


----------



## legacyb4 (Jun 5, 2003)

When you try to visualize the drop shadow on papers lying on your desk and finally realize that it will never happen because the papers are actually lying flat on each other...


----------



## Ugg (Jun 5, 2003)

When you want to see the the new iPod and drive 600 miles to see it and justify it by saying you were going to visit your brother even though you only spent a couple of hours with him!


----------



## Arden (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Um...wouldn't understanding and using UNIX be a UNIX geek rather than a Mac OS X geek?*


Not if you couldn't tell your chmod from your fsck before you got X.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ugg _
> *When you want to see the the new iPod and drive 600 miles to see it and justify it by saying you were going to visit your brother even though you only spent a couple of hours with him! *


Nah! A "true" geek would move just to be closer to an Apple Store.


----------



## pds (Jun 23, 2003)

you blow off a dinner invitation at the Intercontinental because you want to be online for confirmation / repudiation of the g5 rumors.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 23, 2003)

When you come back alive from baaaaad allergic reactions to see WWDC keynote online and decide to get well to be able to go camping on Michigan Avenue on thursday...


----------



## Sogni (Jun 23, 2003)

You go to the Apple Store to watch the Keynote live when you know you can't sit for 2 hours straight in metal chairs cuz of recent leg sergery.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 23, 2003)

You can't concentrate during your tennis match and almost piss the shit out of your partner because you wanna go check out the new powermacs at the local apple store... (It was too bad that they weren't there!)


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 28, 2003)

... you queued at least 7 hours yesterday to get in the michigan avenue store among the first ones-


----------



## Lycander (Jun 29, 2003)

...you buy one of those new iMac G4s and even upgrade it to OSX 10.2, only to put Gentoo Linux on it. Oops, that's not related to OSX.

Ok how about this: ...you download Qt/Mac and get the crazy notion to try to build KDE using that lib just to avoid having to install an X server. At least I got step one done.


----------



## Arden (Jun 29, 2003)

...you WILL find a way to restore Aqua to 10.3.


----------



## Lycander (Jun 29, 2003)

Restore "Aqua" to 10.3? I'm sure you meant to say restore my "Mac" to 10.3?? Sure! When someone gives it to me. Like I said, already bought 10.2.


----------



## symphonix (Jun 30, 2003)

When you can crash any PC in under 5 minutes of use, without even trying.

When you would consider buying all of your family and friends macs and isights just so you can video chat with them.

When you feel the panic coming on after you have to instruct a PC user to restart by clicking "Start" "Shut down" "Restart" ...

When using a PC, you find yourself turning to your wintel using workmates and saying, innocently "umm, does windows have a web server built-in?"

When you could pick your computer out of a line up of exactly the same model from 50 metres back.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 30, 2003)

when your friends still ask you to format their pcs so you can start in a party "i have touched a peecee ONCE this year ... i formatted it and installed redhat in it"


----------



## Arden (Jun 30, 2003)

No, Lycander, I mean that, when I do get 10.3, I will find a way to use Aqua system-wide instead of the brushed-metal look.  You don't "restore" something you don't have already or didn't have before.


----------



## Nizzarr (Jun 30, 2003)

I say "lol" as a word when a friend tells a joke.


----------



## Arden (Jul 1, 2003)

...you don't know who Darwin really is, or what Aqua, Carbon, or Cocoa really are.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 29, 2003)

... when you see tabbed dreams at night and close the tabs when moving to another dream and before waking up quit the dream.app


----------



## Arden (Jul 29, 2003)

... you design a house in "brushed metal" with colored widgets for faceplates, blue pulsating flourescent lights, etc.


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *... you design a house in "brushed metal" with colored widgets for faceplates, blue pulsating flourescent lights, etc. *


Uh oh!

Does that mean your house will be obsolete in 2.53 years and you'll need to sell it to the kid down the block for $250?

Hmmm... I'd pause before getting that 15 or 30 year morgage...


----------



## Arden (Aug 2, 2003)

Right. 

...you are reading the Computer Stupidities site, notice how most of the stupid users have PC's, and remark how much easier Macs are to use...


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 5, 2003)

.. when you stay in the movie theathre to see all of the end titles because you are trying to get a hint on what software they used in the film...


----------



## Arden (Aug 6, 2003)

...you are more interested in a particular Wendy's commercial than other commercials because one of the people is using a Powerbook.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 12, 2003)

When you plan your connected flights on the way that you can participate to Apple events, or at least see them onliine before or after them ... to avoid being 8 hours on air when the keynotes of the major events are on. 

... And when you score 38 % or more in http://www.innergeek.us/geek.html


----------



## chevy (Sep 12, 2003)

sh*t 37.67258% !


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

*YOU SPEND ALL OF YOUR DAMN TIME ON THIS SITE!!!!*

 You guys know you love me.

Damn, only 20.9073%.


----------



## Cat (Sep 12, 2003)

I got 43.78698% 

... but I also checked the "flat out lied" box.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 12, 2003)

I got 38 % but my phone number's last 4 digits are FSCK.


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

LOL, how'd that happen?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 12, 2003)

I could choose the last 4 digits.


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh... why not APPL or something?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 14, 2003)

Because I wanted my favorite UNIX command 

... When you google for weird terms such as stevejobsism, stevewear, stevejobswear, iclothes etc and find only your old forum posts or blog entries


----------



## chevy (Sep 14, 2003)

And I think (sorry for my low-cost psychology) that Giaguara doesn't want to belong to any company, even if that company is Apple. A Giaguara is wild...


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 16, 2003)

... when 666 makes you think about Microsoft.

... when your souvenirs while you travel start to be to your friends/people you know at your local apple store (cough)

... when you can be in celibate of sex easily for a long time, but one week without a mac and being online drives you crazy .

... when most of your turist photos start to be "my ipod and..." instead of "me/us and thisandthat monument", and when your vacation photos are in ipodlounge


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

... you do stuff (take photos, make images, etc.) with the intent of showing them to the people on this forum instea of your real-life friends.

... you decide that you will port a program your computer science teacher wrote to something OS X-compatible.

... you can't imagine why the people at CompUSA would hook a 23" Cinema Display up to a fancy PC.

... you want a date with Giaguara.  (Whoa!  Did I say that?)


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 17, 2003)

... when you jump to the roof when you find out your favorite game as a kid was called Sky Jaguar after you find again the game (having sold away your mac and not having other computers for a weekend than your old msx from the 1980s ... with a 3,58 mhz processor, and you still spend most of the weekend playing to msx / dos games...) 

... ssh, arden, Panther may hear! Meet me waiting for Panther in N Mich Ave store next friday, the he... not even another 107 F fever can keep me out of there.


----------



## Mat (Oct 17, 2003)

...when you lie in bed at night just before you fall asleep and think of good threads to post and questions you should ask to optimise your mac.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 18, 2003)

when you warrant your iMac's birthday as much as your little brothers...


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 18, 2003)

... when the main reason for god for having added hip bones to the human body was to allow them to surf comfortably in bed, using the hip bones as practical powerbook / ibook holders

... when you already dream about Panther


----------



## mr. k (Oct 18, 2003)

when you would rather but a tricked out 12" then a tricked out ride.


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

... you look at a Windows screen and smirk/laugh/cringe/wonder at the lack of stripes/wish for lickable widgets/run away in fear/etc.


----------



## Mat (Oct 19, 2003)

...you use it a lot.


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

... you paint little horizontal stripes on the outside of your snow-colored computer (iMac, iBook, eMac).


----------



## chevy (Oct 19, 2003)

when you sell your 12" bf to buy a 12" pb


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2003)

No wait chevy I didn't sell the 12" bf but 12" ibook ... so I will have 12" bf and 12" pb! Together it's more than a 23" (cinema screeen etc...) ... 

... when you wonder if your mac's birthday should be the day you ordered him or the day he will arrive 

... when you think your mac will be anyway a libra and that's good as libras are very compatible to your birthday 

... when you ask your cousin in europe to send you a kilo of Panther candy so that you can give it away on the Panther unleash in the Apple Store on friday (N Mich Ave, cough...)


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2003)

... when someone (working) at Apple Store asks why you want Panther ("What, aren't you happy with Jauar..?") you answer "I want it so I can have a bakground picture in terminal" and not the usual things about fast user switching etc (which will be handy too)


----------



## Mat (Oct 19, 2003)

...you have over 3000 posts on this forum in under a year of membership - yes you Giaguara.


----------



## Arden (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *... when someone (working) at Apple Store asks why you want Panther ("What, aren't you happy with Jauar..?") you answer "I want it so I can have a bakground picture in terminal" and not the usual things about fast user switching etc (which will be handy too)  *


 LOL, that's hella funny!!!  ::ha:: ::ha:: ::ha::

Is this the real reason?  Is the truth only now coming out?


----------



## Cat (Oct 21, 2003)

The background image in terminal is pretty neat. I put a satellite picture in it, the world by night, with tiny lights all over the place (the Netherlands being the brightest AFAICT ). Looks very nice!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2003)

Fammelo vedere Cat!!! 

That's one of the reasons. But the fast user switch is an otehr good reason .. and the curiosity (I hope it won't kill any cats this time).

Anyway ...

Your friends may be geeks when the question that they ask you "When are you guys going to get..." does not end with "married?" or "a baby?" but "a G5?" or "a new Mac?"


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2003)

... when your nail polish matches your alubook and you want a car that matches that (or at least your ipod) too.


----------



## Cat (Oct 22, 2003)

> Fammelo vedere Cat!!!


 Mai al primo appuntamento! 


> That's one of the reasons. But the fast user switch is an otehr good reason .. and the curiosity (I hope it won't kill any cats this time).


 We have nine lives, don't worry! 

I don't seem able to upload the pic to the gallery ... Safari keeps telling me that it couldn't connect ...  I'm going to try Camino now.

Edit: I'm getting all kinds of weirdness when trying to put the pic in the Gallery ...


> Unable to move file [/tmp/phpLkggkC] [/home/httpd/vhosts/macosx.com/httpdocs/gallery/data/500/12585earth_lights.jpg]





> Warning: Unable to create '/home/httpd/vhosts/macosx.com/httpdocs/gallery/data/500/12585earth_lights.jpg': Permission denied in /home/httpd/vhosts/macosx.com/httpdocs/gallery/image-inc.php on line 32
> 
> Warning: Unable to move '/tmp/phpLkggkC' to '/home/httpd/vhosts/macosx.com/httpdocs/gallery/data/500/12585earth_lights.jpg' in /home/httpd/vhosts/macosx.com/httpdocs/gallery/image-inc.php on line 32



Maybe I'll put it up on my site tomorrow... sorry.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 22, 2003)

I got those same error messages, nun ta' preoccupa' Cat. 

And btw, I was talking about the terminal ...


----------



## Arden (Oct 22, 2003)

... you tag PC's.  As in graffiti.  (No, I don't actually do this.)


----------

